# 491379003060



## ossizicke1973 (25 Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich soll im 20 Sekundentakt 10 mal diese Nummer von meinem Handy aus angerufen haben. Leider finde ich im Netz nichts zu dieser Nummer . Kann mir jemand helfen.
Kann ich diese auf meinem Handy sperren lassen?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2013)

Kannst Du ausschließen daß das ein Hosentaschentipper war?
Wg Tastensperre nicht aktiv?
Ansonsten - könnte jemand zu diesem Zeitpunkt Dein Handy in die Finger gekriegt haben?
Wenn nein - Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TkG anfordern


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2013)

*491379003060*

*0049 = Deutschland*

führende Null muß ergänzt werden = *0137* ......
Das ist eine MABEZ- Nummer, d.h. Massenverkehrsdienste zu bestimmten Zielen. Über solche 0137-Nummern werden Gewinnspiele oder Abstimmungen bzgl Deines Lieblingsstars usw. abgewickelt. Die werden oft mehrfach hintereinander gewählt.


----------



## ossizicke1973 (26 Juni 2013)

Um Gottes Willen. Ich mache sowas nicht mit. Und ich finde diese Nummer auf meinem Handy auch nicht in meiner Anrufliste. Mein Handy kann auch niemand anderes dafür benutzt haben. Ich wohne allein.


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2013)

http://www.bbradio.de/radio/gewinnen/kohlecountdown/kohlecountdown.html


> Rätseln auch Sie mit unter 0137 – 900 30 60.


Kohlecountdown: Die buchen so lange, bis die ganze Kohle weg ist.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2013)

Cool dvill! Bis Radio Brandenburg war ich auch schon vorgestoßen, hatte dort die Nummer auf die Schnelle aber nirgends gefunden. Die Nummer könnte aber temporär eingesetzt und zeitlich womöglich auch von anderen Anbietern genutzt werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juni 2013)

Radio Brandenburg? Gehören die nicht zum Burda-Imperium?


----------



## ossizicke (26 Juni 2013)

jaaaaa....ok ich höre den sender.... würde das aber nie mitmachen.... weils mir zu blöd ist

eine  E-lok fährt von norden nach süden.... in welche richtung geht der rauch *ankoppklatsch*


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2013)

ossizicke schrieb:


> jaaaaa....ok ich höre den sender....


Schon höchst verdächtig!


----------



## Teleton (26 Juni 2013)

ossizicke1973 schrieb:


> Kann ich diese auf meinem Handy sperren lassen?


   Du kannst die Gasse 0137xxx sperren lassen. Wenn Du schon dabei bist 0900xxxund 118xxx und 01805 gleich mit sperren.

Wegen 10 Anrufen wird  eine streitige Auseinandersetzung nicht wirtschaftlich sein.


----------

